# Amazon Prime Instant Video inks deal with Miramax, lets you Kill Bill on demand



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Amazon Prime Instant Video inks deal with Miramax, lets you Kill Bill on demand

Amazon's Prime Instant Video has long trailed behind Netflix in terms of catalog size and quality, but today's Miramax licensing deal should give it a much needed competitive boost. All the art house, indie and cult flicks you've likely amassed into a cherished DVD collection -- Trainspotting, Amélie and Pulp Fiction, anyone? --- are now available to stream to any device compatible with Prime Instant Video.

So if you've let your Tarantino quotes get rusty, now's the perfect time to brush up. You got that hunny bunny? Yeah, we thought so.

Full Story Here


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

No "Hard Day's Night"! My dvd of it was released through Miramax. Even import Bluray from Canada has it on the package.


----------

